# QuickScan : scanner gratuit avec OCR (reconnaissance de texte)



## vomi (19 Mai 2020)

Hello chers lecteurs de macg,

ce petit post car j'ai profité de ce long lockdown pour développer une appli iOS dont j'avais besoin :

un scanner rapide (utilisant l'appareil photo)
capable de créer des PDF OCR (reconnaissance de texte, qui permet de faire des recherches et des copier/coller)
et de sauver le fichier immédiatement (n'aimant pas trop le concept de laisser mes scans dans une app) n'importe où (app Fichiers, n'importe quel Drive dans le cloud, mail, messages, ...)

ah et c'est 100% gratuit , pratique pour le lockdown.
J'ai pensé que vous voudriez en profiter.

Lien App Store vers QuickScan

PS : désolé si ce n'est pas le bon endroit, il me semblait qu'il existait un post "Les créations des membres" auparavant, mais je ne l'ai pas retrouvé


----------



## Gwen (19 Mai 2020)

Merci pour cette application. C'est simple et efficace.


----------



## vomi (24 Mai 2020)

Merci gwen. J'aurais du préciser dans le titre que c'était gratuit, il y aurait certainement eu plus de réactions


----------



## Gwen (24 Mai 2020)

Je ne suis pas certain que le fait de mettre gratuit (que je viens de rajouter), va t'apporter plus de réaction. Même si ta démarche est intéressante, cela reste de la pub    

sinon, j'ai continué de tester et c'est vraiment sympa. Surtout , l'OCR marche très bien.


----------



## vomi (25 Mai 2020)

Merci pour l'ajout et pour les tests. L'OCR donne de bons résultats, d'autant plus avec un iPhone/iPad récent (bon capteur).

Je précise bien que je partage gratuitement une app créée pour mes besoins, sans achats intégrés, et sans pubs dans l'app.
En passant, l'app est maintenant en version 1.1, avec la possibilité de naviguer entre les pages du scan (si multi-pages bien sûr).


----------



## fuch (26 Mai 2020)

Merci pour l'app, c'est très bien fait.

L'OCR en français ne marche malheureusement pas très bien (langage juridique). Je me réjouis des prochaines mises à jour.


----------



## vomi (27 Mai 2020)

Bonjour Fuch,
merci pour ton retour.
Je suis surpris de tes résultats pour l'OCR qui diffèrent des autres retours que je reçois. Afin de bien comprendre, peux-tu me communiquer les infos suivantes :

avec quel appareil as-tu pris la photo ? (iPhone/iPad, quel modèle ?)
la qualité de la photo est-elle correct ? Y avait-il une lumière correcte lorsque tu as pris la photo ?
les caractères du document sont-ils très petits ?
as-tu essayé en désactivant l'option "dictionnaire anglais" ?

Merci pour tes réponses, j'espère pouvoir t'aider sur base de celles-ci.


----------



## fuch (1 Juin 2020)

Hello, je te réponds avec un peu de retard :

C'est avec un iPhone X que j'ai pris la photo.
La qualité de la photo est très correcte. La page était toutefois éclairée par une lumière artificielle.
La taille des caractères est "normale" je dirais. C'est un bouquin classique. 
Oui, option dico anglais désactivée.
Je te ferai parvenir, dès que l'occasion se rencontre à nouveau, une photo d'un texte qui ne marcherait pas et le PDF généré par l'application, comme ça tu pourras voir  

J'espère à mon tour pouvoir t'aider à améliorer ton app.

A tout bientôt.


----------



## vomi (2 Juin 2020)

Hello fuch,

super, merci pour ton retour très constructif.
En effet, un exemple m'intéresse fortement, car la qualité de l'OCR est un des points forts de l'app, et je cherche constamment à l'améliorer !

A bientôt.


----------



## PDD (4 Juin 2020)

L'ai enregistré et vais l'essayer, merci de l'info.


----------



## Imacmoi (5 Juin 2020)

Bonsoir. Merci pour votre application je viens de l’installer ..sur mon iPad..super!!


----------



## StoneGuad (15 Juin 2020)

Bonjour a tous,
Nous parlons bien de QuickScan ?
Ma premiere surprise sur cette App est qu'ele est en anglais uniquement, et.. comment accede t-on a l'OCR, apres photo ?
Je ne suis pas parvenu a faire du texte photographié ou d'un pdf texte , du texte éditable...
Merci


----------



## Imacmoi (15 Juin 2020)

Bonjour StoneGuad.. tu scannes une page avec du text, ensuite tu dois l’enregistrer lorsque tu fait Save Scan..(il faut choisir PDF OCR Enable) ton pdf où tu veux puis ensuite tu peux l’ouvrir et/ou copier/sélectionner  le texte etc, etc. A+


----------



## Romuald (20 Juin 2020)

hello,
Merci pour l'app, marche très bien sauf dans au moins un cas : si dans la page à scanner il y a un texte encadré l'app se focalise sur ce cadre, impossible de prendre la page en entier. Ou alors j'ai loupé un truc.
Et c'est vrai qu'une localisation en français serait appréciable, ne serait-ce que parce que c'est une application française. Me trompé-je ?


----------



## baron (20 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> c'est une application française. Me trompé-je ?


Presque.  La société est enregistrée en Belgique, à quelques km de chez moi.


----------



## vomi (21 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> hello,
> Merci pour l'app, marche très bien sauf dans au moins un cas : si dans la page à scanner il y a un texte encadré l'app se focalise sur ce cadre, impossible de prendre la page en entier. Ou alors j'ai loupé un truc.
> Et c'est vrai qu'une localisation en français serait appréciable, ne serait-ce que parce que c'est une application française. Me trompé-je ?


Merci pour ton retour !
Concernant l'encadré, il y a une solution : au moment où tu es dans l'écran pour prendre la photo, appuie sur le bouton "auto" pour passer en manuel. Tu pourras alors déclencher la photo au bon moment, et ensuite ajuster les coins.

Il s'agit bien d'une application francophone à la base, mais traduire une application prend pas mal de temps. Je préfère me focaliser sur son bon fonctionnement pour le moment. D'autant plus que pour le peu d'anglais qu'il y a, il n'est pas très compliqué.


----------



## Romuald (21 Juin 2020)

vomi a dit:


> Tu pourras alors déclencher la photo au bon moment, et ensuite ajuster les coins.


D'accord, merci. Le cadre bleu, c'est donc un indicateur de crop automatique (d'où 'auto') qu'on peut outrepasser (d'où 'manuel')
Je comprends mieux !


----------



## jpa84 (25 Juin 2020)

Génialement simplissime,
A quand une version en français (je suis un fainéant de la traduction) mais on s'en tire facilement!


----------



## vincentn (2 Juillet 2020)

Bravo, très bon boulot pour une application simple et efficace…

Quelques remarques et envies d'amélioration tout de même, tout en restant dans la simplicité et practicité de cette app :


Si l'interface est très simple d'usage, une version française serait sympa, de même que l'ajout d'un dictionnaire français pour améliorer l'OCR, déjà très bon. Mais c'est en cours, de ce que je comprends. 
Une possibilité de recadrage manuel/auto présent également pour les images importées de la pellicule (pour éviter de le faire en amont, dans l'app Photos).
Une possibilité d'importer via l'app Fichiers d'autres types de fichiers que les PDF. On peut avoir par exemple aussi des photos dans iCloud Drive (ou ailleurs) et pas que dans l'app Photos.
Une possibilité d'exploiter non seulement les fichiers au format PDF, JPEG et HEIC… mais aussi les TIFF (format de fichier souvent utilisé à l'époque par les centres d'archives, les bibs, etc. pour de l'archivage de scans et de l'océrisation).
Une possibilité de sélectionner et d'importer plusieurs fichiers (Photos, PDF) d'un coup via la pellicule et l'app Fichiers.
Une possibilité, après océrisation, d'avoir une option pour n'exporter que le texte océrisé (.txt et .md dans un monde merveilleux et idéal) et non juste le PDF océrisé.
Une possibilité d'automatisation, via des actions et l'app Raccourcis.


----------



## vomi (3 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour Vincent,

wow, merci pour ce retour très constructif. J'adore !
Ce sont des excellentes idées que je vais ajouter progressivement.
Je vous tiens au courant des avancées.

Encore merci


----------



## vincentn (3 Juillet 2020)

Top ! 
Hâte de voir ces évolutions.
Et bravo aussi pour votre autre excellente appli, PDfZone.

_Bon, à la vue de mes usages et envies , des possibilités actuelles des frameworks proposés par Apple et futures (avec l'arrivée d'iOS 14/Big Sur, des puces Apple Silicon sur Mac avec leur Neural Engine notamment), j'ai encore plein d'autres idées de fonctionnalités — à base d'ICR pour l'écriture manuscrite, d'OLR avec un soupçon de PDFZone, de ML, de NER, de CLI, d'encore plus d'automatisation, de métadonnées, de formats d'export… —  mais cela nécessiterait également une version Mac pour plus de confort de travail, une légère complexification de l'app — bref, un souhait d'une version pro payante ou d'un logiciel complémentaire à QuickScan en fait  ._


----------



## Sly54 (4 Juillet 2020)

Désespoir total ! iOS13 requis…
Bon, j'ai plus qu'à remplacer mon vénérable iPhone 6…

Je reviendrai… et je testerai un jour ton app', promis


----------



## vomi (4 Juillet 2020)

aaah oui, désolé ! Il y a beaucoup de changements dans les frameworks Apple pour le moment (avec la fusion des plateformes notamment), et donc par facilité j'ai du me rabattre sur iOS13 minimum


----------



## Sly54 (4 Juillet 2020)

vomi a dit:


> et donc par facilité j'ai du me rabattre sur iOS13 minimum


Pas de problème.
Tu sera donc l'unique responsable de mon changement d'iPhone dans 6 mois, j'espère que tu t'en rends bien compte ?


----------



## vomi (22 Juillet 2020)

vincentn a dit:


> Top !
> Hâte de voir ces évolutions.
> Et bravo aussi pour votre autre excellente appli, PDfZone.
> 
> _Bon, à la vue de mes usages et envies , des possibilités actuelles des frameworks proposés par Apple et futures (avec l'arrivée d'iOS 14/Big Sur, des puces Apple Silicon sur Mac avec leur Neural Engine notamment), j'ai encore plein d'autres idées de fonctionnalités — à base d'ICR pour l'écriture manuscrite, d'OLR avec un soupçon de PDFZone, de ML, de NER, de CLI, d'encore plus d'automatisation, de métadonnées, de formats d'export… — mais cela nécessiterait également une version Mac pour plus de confort de travail, une légère complexification de l'app — bref, un souhait d'une version pro payante ou d'un logiciel complémentaire à QuickScan en fait  ._


Bonjour Vincent,

je réponds au petit message en italique : peut-être que l'app Textify que j'ai créée pour Mac serait un point de départ pour vos souhaits ? Il s'agit du moteur OCR de QuickScan traduit pour macOS, avec la facilité d'une interface macOS.

Je reste à l'écoute des suggestions , encore merci !

PS: Textify a été élu "Product of the day" sur ProductHunt


----------



## Gwen (22 Juillet 2020)

Salut.

J'ai téléchargé Textify et j'aime beaucoup. Par contre, comment on fait pour passer en pro et te rémunérer un peu


----------



## vomi (22 Juillet 2020)

Il faut exporter en PDF, et Textify te proposera de passer en pro.
Merci beaucoup gwen, c'est super sympa !


----------



## Gwen (22 Juillet 2020)

Ah, OK, j'ai exporté en TXT. C'est la seule différence   ? Franchement, tu aurais pu faire quelque chose un peu plus contraignant. Bon, je ne vais pas me plaindre. Je vais faire un export en PDF du coup.

Seul truc, tous les retours à la ligne sont conservés, ce qui n'est pas très pratique en format TXT.


----------



## vomi (22 Juillet 2020)

Tu penses que je suis trop gentil avec la version gratuite ? Il faudra que je regarde à ça du coup  . 

Pour les retours à la ligne, tu veux dire par là que tu préférerais avoir le texte en continu, non "formatté" ?


----------



## Gwen (23 Juillet 2020)

vomi a dit:


> Tu penses que je suis trop gentil avec la version gratuite ? Il faudra que je regarde à ça du coup  .



Trop gentil, je ne sais pas. C'est sur que l'export en format texte gratuit, mais en PDF payant ne me semble pas logique. J'aurais plutôt vu l'inverse.

Peut-être que la version gratuite pourrait être limitée à l'analyse de 10 pages simultanées. Là, j'ai analysé 400 pages d'un coup et exporté en texte sans que rien ne me soit demandé.

Surtout, je trouve que ce n'est pas bien expliqué comment on peut passer à la version payante et pourquoi. Il y a juste un mot "Vous utilisez la version gratuite" je pensais qu'en cliquant dessus, j'aurais une explication sur les différences avec la version payante.




vomi a dit:


> Pour les retours à la ligne, tu veux dire par là que tu préférerais avoir le texte en continu, non "formatté" ?



C'est ça, comme si c'était sorti d'un traitement de texte.


----------



## baron (23 Juillet 2020)

gwen a dit:


> vomi a dit:
> 
> 
> > Pour les retours à la ligne, tu veux dire par là que tu préférerais avoir le texte en continu, non "formatté" ?
> ...


Le bon fonctionnement serait d'avoir un retour de chariot (Carriage Return) à la fin de chaque unité sémantique (paragraphe ou alinéa) mais pas un retour à la fin de chaque ligne (problème courant quand on copie-colle à partir d'un PDF). 

Je ne sais pas ce que fait ton application, n'ayant pas d'appareil pour la tester…


----------



## vincentn (23 Juillet 2020)

vomi a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Vincent,
> 
> je réponds au petit message en italique : peut-être que l'app Textify que j'ai créée pour Mac serait un point de départ pour vos souhaits ? Il s'agit du moteur OCR de QuickScan traduit pour macOS, avec la facilité d'une interface macOS.
> 
> ...



C'est de vous !  J'ai effectivement vu passé cette app sur ProductHunt…  
Je télécharge, teste tout çà et reviens ici vers un débrief


----------



## vomi (23 Juillet 2020)

gwen a dit:


> ...
> C'est ça, comme si c'était sorti d'un traitement de texte.


Je mélange les deux sujets, mais ça pourrait être une idée de fonctionnalité réservée à la version Pro par exemple. Car il est vrai que c'est une très gentille app où la version gratuite offre beaucoup .

PS : j'ai rajouté un bouton dans les préférences pour upgrader, car tu es loin d'être le premier à me faire la réflexion.
PPS : j'ai aussi rajouté la possibilité de coller (cmd+v) une image ou un PDF directement dans l'app, pour accélérer le processus


----------



## vincentn (25 Juillet 2020)

J'ai pu tester un peu plus en profondeur Textify hier soir… Premiers retours, envies et souhaits de ma part, en partie basés sur mes usages (et frustrations), en les structurant et les priorisant un peu…  
Attention, c'est long, et en deux parties (retours sur la version actuelle en premier lieu, puis deuxième partie sur mes idées, envies/souhaits…) 

_Tests effectués sur la version 1.1_

Tout d'abord, bravo, la base et les idées initiales sont bonnes. Quand on voit que l'on migre, même pour de l'océrisation, de plus en plus vers le cloud et des modèles d'abonnements, cela fait plaisir de voir ce genre projet émerger sur macOS, où tout se fait sur la machine, en exploitant les possibilités de l'OS — et j'espère, du hardware avec l'arrivée des Macs Apple Silicon .

- Comme Gwen, je trouve que la version gratuite offre beaucoup, et qu'il y a pour l'instant un déséquilibre avec la version pro.
Perso, je verrais bien également une limite à 5/10 pages analysées et océrisées en simultanées (et cela contenterait déjà pas mal d'usagers), avec export vers le format "PDF OCR".  Il pourrait éventuellement y avoir une limite plus haute (avec alors un filigrane sur le PDF généré comme actuellement). Les exports direct dans des formats textes seraient réservés à la version pro.
- Le parcours et les explications/fonctionnalités du passage de la version gratuite vers la version (avec ses avantages) pourrait être également plus clair et explicite.

Mes retours sur la version testée :

*Le moteur :*

Le même que pour QuickScan donc. Il est très rapide.

S'il est très efficace et de bonne qualité, même en français, sur du contenu peu mis en page (type rapports multipages avec peu de raffinements typographiques), il a plus de mal avec une maquette un peu plus élaborée, avec des marginalia (notes en marges) ou des textes sur plusieurs colonnes. Je subodore une lecture par ligne du moteur ou une absence/difficulté à reconnaitre les blocs composants la page à océriser.
De même, quelques difficultés sur des fontes ou des puces un peu plus ésotériques (mots ou éléments non reconnus ou mal), que le passage en noir et blanc ou niveau de gris du document pour la reconnaissance a en partie amélioré (un classique en océrisation). J'ai des exemples de fichiers JPEG et de PDF si vous souhaitez analyser ce qui pose problème.
Comme Gwen et Baron, je pense que le texte reconnu devrait mieux gérer les retours à la ligne. Si comme cela se présente actuellement, c'est très bien et logique pour un PDF OCR, cela l'est beaucoup moins pour un affichage et un export pur texte. Il devrait effecttivement y avoir, dans l'idéal, un retour chariot à la fin de chaque unité sémantique (paragraphe ou alinéa)  comme dit par Baron.
De même, dans l'idéal, il devrait pouvoir tenter de reconnaitre et d'afficher les formatages, tels les types gras et italiques. Ce qui faciliterait par la suite des exports vers différents types de formats textes comme le RTF, le txt, doc, odt ou md par exemple.
Sinon le poids en sortie des PDF OCR est vraiment bon (je connais des apps qui produisent des PDF OCR bien plus lourds).

*Le workflow :*


Il manque, je trouve à cette première version, des raccourcis claviers de base (ouvrir,  océriser, enregistrer, etc.)
Également absence de possibilité de réorganiser l'ordre des images/PDF dans textify
Comme avancé pour QuickScan, le support d'autres formats d'images en entrée (TIFF, …).

*L'interface :*


Si l'interface est simple, elle s'éloigne un peu des canons de macOS (et encore plus avec Big Sur). Avant de penser à une interface plus élaborée, si l'on pouvait déjà faire varier la largeur de la prévisualisation par rapport au fichier d'origine, ce serait un plus.
De même, si l'on pouvait éditer la fenêtre de prévisualisation pour pouvoir corriger une coquille, un problème de reconnaissance de mot, de mauvais retour chariot, etc., ce serait un plus avant d'exporter le résultat.

_(à suivre…)_


----------



## vincentn (25 Juillet 2020)

_(seconde partie) _

Les envies… 

Comme nous sommes sur une application macOS, avec une version pro, on peut souhaiter un peu plus de fonctionnalités que QuickScan sur iPhone, en exploitant les spécificités et facilités de macOS, et les attentes plus avancées des utilisateurs par rapport à l'app mobile.
Alors attention, il y a des idées réalisables et utiles pour la majorité des usagers potentiels de votre application, d'autres qui sont plus de l'ordre des envies voire fantasmes par rapport à mes usages, même si certains pourraient aussi s'en servir ou détourner ces fonctionnalités… 
Bref, buffet à volonté, mais vous pouvez picorer ce que vous souhaitez… 

*Le moteur :*

Attente de dictionnaires pour d'autres langues que l'anglais.
Souhait de la reconnaissance basique du gras, de l'italique, …
Rêve d'une fonction formidable, que l'on retrouve très peu dans les logiciels d'OCR, et qui serait la reconnaissance et le formatage des tableaux présents dans les documents, quelque chose de proche mais complémentaire de PDFZone. L'objectif ici ne serait pas de parasiter votre autre application et ses fonctionnalités avancées, mais outre de classiquement rechercher les données dans un PDF OCR, de pouvoir exporter l'intégralité de ces tableaux et les données présentes (textes, dates, nombres) dans un(des) fichier(s) xls, csv, ou pouvoir les afficher simplement et correctement si le document océrisé est exporté dans des formats textes capable de les gérer.
Possibilité de la correction de la perspective des documents sources, comme dans QuickScan, ce qui permettrait d'améliorer la reconnaissance des caractères.
Meilleure gestion des maquettes élaborées, (via des blocs ?), des textes sur plusieurs colonnes, des données dans les marges…
Edition améliorée et rapide du texte océrisé avant export (corrections manuelles, usage du correcteur orthographique de macOS, formatage de base possible (Gras, italique…)) en utilisant les fonctions de base proposées par l'OS.
À moyenne échéance, suivant les possibilités offertes par Apple aux développeurs, le support de la reconnaissance de l'écriture manuscrite (ILR).
En vœu pieu, à échéance plus lointaine, des capacités d'OLR (et des formats  standards d'exports afférents ALTO, METS…) ce qui pemettrait de faciliter certaines choses, d'en automatiser et d'en faire d'autres formidables… 
En résumé, l'OLR permet de décrire la structure de la page, le positionnement des différents éléments sur cette dernière, et les catégoriser, très utilisé notamment dans la numérisation de la presse par exemple mais qui pourrait être détourné pour d'autres usages. Bref, une sorte de reconnaissance et une exploitation de super blocs.

_Outre l'exemple de la presse (journaux ou magazines) pour chercher dans les textes ou types (manchette, édito, brèves, chroniques, etc.) et leur placement dans les numéros (physiquement et dans le temps), ce genre de chose et fonctionnalité peut par exemple servir pour des historiens et des documents historiques, en littérature avec les marginalia, etc. ou dans des professions avec des éléments normés dans les documents utilisés._

*Le workflow :*

En entrée :

Outre l'import classique des fichiers sources (PDF, JPEG, HEIC, TIFF…) présents sur le Mac via la fonction idoine ou par glisser-déposer, intégration de la fonctionnalité "continuité photo" pour pouvoir directement utiliser son iPhone comme source.
Fonction Handoff avec QuickScan.
Possibilité d'import via la bibliothèque multimédia de l'app Photos.
Intégration de la gestion des scanners.
iCloud voire autres clouds.
En sortie :

Ajout d'autres formats d'exports en texte des documents océrisés : RTF, doc, odt, Pages, markdown… voir même ePub.
Fonction de partage du texte océrisé (via mail, messages, notes, cloud, autres apps…).
Autres :

Possibilité de réorganisation des documents multipages (ordre des pages, suppressions de certaines, etc.)
Fonction  de traitement en série (batch) avec préréglages. Par exemple on glisse tous les documents dans une fenêtre, on choisit le format de sortie, le dossier d'enregistrement et on laisse faire 
Automatisation possible via Applescript/Automator…
Actions/extensions du Finder et/ou Services
Contrôle en ligne de commande possible.
Édition des métadonnées de base (optionnelle) avant export du document de sortie.
Une extension Safari (ou autres navigateurs), pour pouvoir lancer une océrisation d'une image sur une page web directement du navigateur vers Textify.
*L'interface :*

Une interface claire et simple, en trois panneaux par exemple (qui permettrait de faciliter/résoudre la réorganisation des fichiers, la gestion du traitement par lots, etc. ), proche des canons de Catalina et de Big Sur, avec une également une logique de parcours à la PDFZone par exemple, logique que je trouve pas mal et très facile à maîtriser.


----------



## vomi (27 Juillet 2020)

Wow ! Merci vincent encore une fois pour ce retour très détaillé.
Je n'ai pas encore tout analysé en détails, mais je peux déjà dire qu'au programme il y a :

ajout du dictionnaire français pour un meilleur OCR dans notre langue
définition de zones pour limiter l'OCR à une partie de l'image (utile pour les paragraphes par exemple)
quelques options de formatage du texte à l'export
gestion de l'ordre des images
traduction de l'app en français
ajout de raccourcis clavier

Je mettrai à jour ce post au fur et à mesure pour informer des mises à jour. Il faut dire que c'est très intéressant d'échanger les idées !
Encore merci


----------



## vincentn (27 Juillet 2020)

Génial ! Que de bonnes nouvelles, avec de belles avancées au programme… 
Merci surtout à vous.


----------



## vomi (30 Juillet 2020)

Textify est aujourd'hui disponible en version 1.2 :

Ajout de raccourcis clavier pour les différentes actions disponibles
Correction d'un bug avec les filtres sur des PDFs importés


----------



## vomi (4 Août 2020)

C'est au tour de *QuickScan* de passer en version 2 . Au programme :

Prévisualisation du résultat de l'OCR
Ajout de l'export vers TXT (sans formattage )
Amélioration du design des settings
Ajout d'un "tip jar" pour les pourboires qui me sont régulièrement demandés (l'app étant gratuite ...) 
Ajout d'un raccourci depuis l'écran d'accueil de l'iPhone pour démarrer un scan rapidement
J'espère que ça vous plaira  . Si vous avez le temps, dites-moi ce que vous en pensez !
(le dictionnaire français va arriver, c'est promis, encore un peu de patience !)

➡️ QuickScan sur l'App Store


----------



## Gwen (4 Août 2020)

vomi a dit:


> Ajout de l'export vers TXT (sans formattage )



Yes


----------



## vomi (16 Septembre 2020)

Hello !
J'ai beaucoup travaillé sur QuickScan ces derniers temps, et une chouette mise à jour est imminente. Elle sera évidemment compatible avec iOS14 .
L'app est toujours 100% gratuite et ne collecte aucune donnée. Il y a juste la possibilité d'offrir un pourboire via un achat intégré si vous souhaitez soutenir le projet .

QuickScan sur l'App Store

J'ai hâte de vous montrer cette nouvelle version !
A très vite


----------



## vomi (18 Septembre 2020)

Et voilà, *QuickScan v3* est disponible !
Le support pour l'amélioration de la reconnaissance de texte en français est enfin disponible !

*Toutes les nouveautés :*

Ajout du français (et d'autres langues) pour la reconnaissance de texte ! 

Menu paramètres simplifié
Nouveau design plus harmonieux
Support pour iOS 14
L'app est toujours gratuite, les achats intégrés sont présents uniquement à des fins de pourboire
*Ca se passe ici :*
QuickScan (gratuit) sur l'App Store


----------



## Gwen (19 Septembre 2020)

Bon, je vais tester, la mise a jour as dù se faire automatiquement.


----------



## vomi (4 Octobre 2020)

Grosse nouvelle pour la communauté francophone, QuickScan est maintenant :

100% en français, j'ai enfin traduit l'app  
super efficace pour reconnaître la langue française depuis une image
 QuickScan (gratuit) sur l'App Store

Dites-moi ce que vous en pensez !


----------



## vomi (24 Janvier 2021)

Après pas mal de boulot sur QuickScan (scanner avec OCR 100 %gratuit, sans pub ni collecte de données), voici la version 3.5, avec comme nouveautés :

Possibilité de configurer un nom de fichier par défaut. Composez votre propre format sur base de dates, temps, et du texte. Super pratique. Illustration sur la capture d'écran ci-dessous.
Nouveau design
Amélioration de l'expérience utilisateur (navigation simplifiée)
➡️ QuickScan 3.5 sur l'App Store

Note : l'app est gratuite, sans pub ni collecte de données et mise à disposition de tous. Ceux qui peuvent se le permettre peuvent faire une donation via l'application, pour soutenir le projet. Merci !


----------



## vincentn (24 Janvier 2021)

Chouette mise à jour.


----------



## vomi (23 Février 2021)

Un update "sous le capot" pour QuickScan :

Amélioration des performances de l'app, elle est encore plus rapide qu'avant  
Amélioration de la gestion mémoire
Amélioration de l'efficience pour une consommation d'énergie (batterie) réduite
En bref, pas très visuel, mais appréciable au quotidien !
➡️ QuickScan 3.6 sur l'App Store

Note : l'app est gratuite, sans pub ni collecte de données et mise à disposition de tous. Ceux qui peuvent se le permettre peuvent faire une donation via l'application, pour soutenir le projet et les mois de boulot déjà passés sur l'app. Merci !


----------



## vomi (13 Juillet 2021)

*QuickScan 3.7*

ajoute enfin la possibilité de définir une taille physique/d'impression (A4, A3, ...) pour les PDF. C'était très demandé !
conserve les tables des matières et les métadonnées des PDF importés
améliore l'efficacité de l'utilisation de l'espace de stockage (nos iPhones sont souvent saturés )
➡️ QuickScan 3.7 sur l'App Store

PS : je suis déjà en train de travailler sur la mise à jour suivante, ça va être bien bien bien !


----------



## Gwen (13 Juillet 2021)

Excellent tout ça. Bravo.


----------



## vomi (12 Août 2021)

En attendant l'énorme version 4, qui me demande vraiment beaucoup de temps, je viens de publier la version 3.8, qui permet ENFIN de choisir un répertoire par défaut pour sauver les scans. Cela évite de choisir à chaque fois.
Ca m'a été énormément demandé, c'est chose faite .

➡️ QuickScan 3.8 sur l'App Store

Stay tuned pour la v4


----------



## vomi (17 Septembre 2021)

Après des mois de travail, voici enfin *QuickScan en version 4.*

L'app est quasiment neuve et franchit une sacrée étape en matière de fonctionnalités.

Historique des scans
Ajout/réorganisation des pages (mélange de scan/PDF/photos existantes possible)
OCR très précis
Intégration du texte dans les PDFs
...
C'est gratuit, en français dans l'app, sans pubs, sans collecte de données. Une donation est possible (et bienvenue, vu les mois de travail).
*












*

et le meilleur est encore à venir, dans les futures mises à jour.

Ca se passe ici: ➡️ QuickScan 4.0 sur l'App Store

Tout retour est le bienvenu ! Et un chouette commentaire sur le store m'aide beaucoup aussi  .
J'ai hâte de savoir ce que vous en pensez.


----------



## vomi (2 Octobre 2021)

Les utilisateurs attentifs auront remarqué qu'il y a eu quelques mises à jour mineures pour la version 4, qui corrigeait quelques rares bugs de cette nouvelle mouture (qui est une refonte presque complète).
Les retours sont très positifs et il y a déjà des chouettes mises à jour à venir !


----------



## vomi (2 Décembre 2021)

Les semaines ont passé, mais tout a changé, QuickScan prend désormais en charge

iCloud Drive
Dropbox
OneDrive
... et bientôt WebDAV (et d'autres)
comme emplacement de sauvegarde par défaut. Super pratique pour directement envoyer vos scans à votre endroit favori.
Les retours des utilisateurs sont incroyables ! Merci !

➡️ QuickScan 4.3.1 sur l'App Store


----------



## Gwen (2 Décembre 2021)

Youhoo, c'est la fête. Merci. Je part immédiatement tester.


----------



## vomi (17 Février 2022)

Des mois de travail plus tard, QuickScan a fortement évolué et est
maintenant en version *4.8:*

Ajout de Google Drive comme possibilité d'emplacement par défaut (cloud upload). Il y avait déjà iCloud Drive, WebDAV, Dropbox, OneDrive
Actions groupées (en masse) : export multiple de plusieurs scans (en 1 ou plusieurs documents séparés), suppression multiple, ...
Marquage des scans comme déjà exportés ou non (automatique lors de l'export, et manuel via le nouveau menu 'appui long')
et bien d'autres améliorations de performance et qualité
Je fais une pause de quelques jours, pour réfléchir à ce qui viendra ensuite. Si vous avez des idées/envies/suggestions, c'est très bienvenu.

➡️ QuickScan 4.8 sur l'App Store


----------



## vomi (26 Juillet 2022)

Avez-vous vu la dernière mise à jour *majeure* de QuickScan, maintenant en *v5*?

Ajout de raccourcis Siri pour démarrer un scan
Ajout de widgets pour l'écran d'accueil
Export automatique vers l'emplacement favori (avec support du cloud, comme iCloud Drive, Google Drive, OneDrive, Dropbox, WebDAV, NAS, Nextcloud, ... mais aussi SMB, SD)
Suppression automatique après un export réussi
Fonctionnalité "Récemment supprimés" pour éviter les mauvaises surprises
Intégration dans l'écran de partage d'iOS, pour importer depuis n'importe où dans QuickScan
Ajout de la recherche dans la liste de scan
Amélioration de la fonctionnalité "nom de fichier automatique"
... et toujours un OCR aussi efficace avec intégration du texte dans le PDF, qui devient alors 'cherchable'. Comprenez que l'on peut chercher, sélectionner, copier/coller le texte dans le PDF créé par QuickScan.
Bref, plein d'automatisation pour des scans et une organisation hyper efficace.

Autre grosse nouvelle pour le projet : l'app a été *mise en avant par Apple* dans l'App Store de plus de 6 pays! 

➡️ QuickScan 5.0 sur l'App Store


----------



## vomi (12 Décembre 2022)

Depuis ce matin, *QuickScan v7* est disponible. Il s'agit d'une très grosse mise à jour qui ajoute :

• Favoris d'export : configurez plusieurs emplacements de sauvegarde favoris combinés avec des paramètres personnalisés (couleur/noir et blanc, OCR, format d'exportation, ...)
• Nouvel écran d'exportation qui facilite encore plus l'exportation. Vous pouvez également sélectionner facilement un favori d'exportation pour une exportation plus rapide.
• Widgets "Numériser vers" : associez un favori d'exportation à un widget d'écran de verrouillage/d'accueil pour lancer une analyse et déclencher automatiquement une exportation vers ce favori lorsque l'analyse est terminée
• Raccourcis "Numériser vers" : associez un favori d'exportation à un raccourci Siri et demandez à Siri de lancer une numérisation avec ce favori
• Protection par mot de passe PDF pour protéger votre document. Le mot de passe sera demandé à toute personne essayant d'ouvrir le PDF.
• Améliorez la qualité des numérisations avec l'amélioration automatique des image
• Amélioration de la détection automatique des bords
• ... et beaucoup plus

Merci pour vos nombreux retours constructifs qui permettent d'améliorer l'app continuellement !

➡️ QuickScan 7.0 sur l'App Store


----------

